# las manzanas están arenosas, nada jugosas



## Raquelrita

Como traducirían las manzanas están arenosas, nada jugosas. Y estas papas arenosas no sirven para freir. (es un texto peruano)


----------



## gringo-de-la-mancha

Algo así:
The apples are gritty, not juicy.  And the gritty potatoes aren't good for frying.


----------



## grubble

gringo-de-la-mancha said:


> Algo así:
> The apples are gritty, not juicy.  And the gritty potatoes aren't good for frying.


I haven't heard that before. For me, if the apples were gritty, I would simply run them under the tap to remove the grit.

I'm sure I have heard a word meaning non-juicy but I can't remember it.

Maybe dried-up or simply inedible.


----------



## maxpapic

grubble said:


> I'm sure I have heard a word meaning non-juicy but I can't remember it.
> 
> Maybe dried-up  or simply inedible.



I concur.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Pero una manzana arenosa, no significa que no sea jugosa. Significa que la corteza de la manzana no está durita como cuando una manzana está fresca, sino que está como muy suave y con una sensación como de "arena". Por eso no concuerdo con lo de dried-up. Una manzana puede estar arenosa y aun así tener jugo.


----------



## cipotarebelde

Inside of an apple or potato that has a crumbly texture = mealy.


----------



## Lurrezko

Para mí, arenosa alude a la *textura* de la carne. Una manzana puede estar fresquísima, recién tomada del árbol, y ser arenosa. Una manzana seca es otra cosa, a mi entender.

Saludos


----------



## maxpapic

Entonces, ¿la textura (y no que tan fresca/jugosa) de una manzana decide si es buena para freír o no?


----------



## Lurrezko

maxpapic said:


> Entonces, ¿la textura (y no que tan fresca/jugosa) de una manzana decide si es buena para freir o no?



No lo sé, francamente. Encuentro en una página de cocina esta descripción de un tipo de manzana, que concuerda con la idea que expongo más arriba:

_*Golden Delicious:* De aspecto dorado, de carne jugosa y textura arenosa, es especialmente rica en fructosa.

_Saludos


----------



## maxpapic

Lurrezko said:


> No lo sé, francamente. Encuentro en una página de cocina esta descripción de un tipo de manzana, que concuerda con la idea que expongo más arriba:
> 
> _*Golden Delicious:* De aspecto dorado, de carne jugosa y textura arenosa, es especialmente rica en fructosa.
> 
> _Saludos



Al esa descripción también utilizar lo de la jugosidad, sigo confundido. ¿Hablamos de la textura arenosa de la cáscara de la manzana, o una manzana pelada? Por eso pienso que la jugosidad sería la clave, y lo que debe determinar si se fríe o no.


----------



## Lurrezko

maxpapic said:


> Al esa descripción también utilizar lo de la jugosidad, sigo confundido. ¿Hablamos de la textura arenosa de la cáscara de la manzana, o una manzana pelada? Por eso pienso que la jugosidad sería la clave, y lo que debe determinar si se fríe o no.



Textura arenosa alude a la carne, no a la piel, a mi entender. Y también me confunde la contraposición de jugoso y arenoso del post original: no creo que exista tal cosa. Me rindo

Saludos


----------



## gringo-de-la-mancha

maxpapic said:


> Al esa descripción también utilizar lo de la jugosidad, sigo confundido. ¿Hablamos de la textura arenosa de la cáscara de la manzana, o una manzana pelada? Por eso pienso que la jugosidad sería la clave, y lo que debe determinar si se fríe o no.



No es la manzana que queiren freír.  Quieren freír las papas (la oración segunda.)  
¿Tal vez "grainy" sería una palabra más útil en el contexto de la textura de las manzanas?

"The apples are grainy, not juicy.  And these gritty potatoes aren't good for frying."

Makes perfect sense to me, and I think it would be the correct translation.


----------



## grubble

Lurrezko said:


> No lo sé, francamente. Encuentro en una página de cocina esta descripción de un tipo de manzana, que concuerda con la idea que expongo más arriba:
> 
> _*Golden Delicious:* De aspecto dorado, de carne jugosa y textura arenosa, es especialmente rica en fructosa.
> 
> _Saludos



...and yet, if we look up the description of Golden delicious in English...

*Texture & Firmness:*Fine, smooth, and crisp
http://www.stemilt.com/Our_Fruit/OurFruit_Apples_GoldenDelicious.cfm

...none of those sound gritty or grainy to me.


----------



## jorgema

En realidad, en el post original el freir se refiere a las papas. El término_ arenoso/arenosa_ se refiere a la consistencia o textura de la carne, se trate de la papa o de la manzana. En las papas, esta consistencia arenosa (también he visto por ahí _harinosa_) se hace evidente cuando se cuecen, y hay variedades de papa que se cultivan específicamente por tener esa consistencia, muy deseada especialmente para hacer pures. Buscando algunos sitios en inglés he encontrado el término *floury *para referirse a este tipo de papas: _floury potatos_, que literalmente sería 'papas harinosas'. 
También he visto el término aplicado a las manzanas, _floury apples_, y asimismo el término _mealy_.


----------



## cipotarebelde

Repito, que en inglés, "mealy" se refiere a una manzana o papa que no es jugosa y que no se puede freir o cocinar porque se dehace. 

http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/food-science/food-science-what-makes-apples-mealy-095708
Apples become mealy when the glue holding its cells together gets weak. When this happens, a bite of apple will just disintegrate into individual cells when we chew instead of holding firmly together. The apple tastes dry because most of the water is held inside those cells, which are now harder to break open without that glue to hold them together.
Mealiness mostly happens to old apples that have been kept in storage, or inimproper storage, for too long. Buying apples as close as possible to when they were picked is the surest way to avoid getting mealy ones. If you're buying out of season, try tapping the side of the apple: good ones will sound hollow while mealy ones will sound dense and dull.


----------



## grubble

jorgema said:


> En realidad, en el post original el freir se refiere a las papas. El término_ arenoso/arenosa_ se refiere a la consistencia o textura de la carne, se trate de la papa o de la manzana. En las papas, esta consistencia arenosa (también he visto por ahí _harinosa_) se hace evidente cuando se cuecen, y hay variedades de papa que se cultivan específicamente por tener esa consistencia, muy deseada especialmente para hacer pures. Buscando algunos sitios en inglés he encontrado el término *floury *para referirse a este tipo de papas: _floury potatos_, que literalmente sería 'papas harinosas'.
> También he visto el término aplicado a las manzanas, _floury apples_, y asimismo el término _mealy_.


Okay. That makes sense   However "floury" may be a good quality or a bad one. I suppose floury potatoes are good for baking but not good for frying.


----------



## cipotarebelde

*Starchy* potatoes don't fry well, but bake well: 

Baking potatoes: 
These are also called starchy potatoes. They tend to be long and have a coarse, cork-like skin. They are high in starch, with a dry, mealy texture. But, they turn light and fluffy when cooked.


----------



## gringo-de-la-mancha

+1 for mealy.
But to elaborate further, the original sentence obviously has negative connotations for both the apples and the potatoes.
However, mealy potatoes aren't always bad, it just depends how you want to prepare them.  Mealy potatoes are great for making mashed potatoes, but not good for certain other dishes.  See section about "Dry, Mealy Potatoes" http://www.foodreference.com/html/tpotatoes.html
So apparently the person in the original post wanted to fry them.  
Mealy apples, like cipotarebelde said, probably don't have too many good qualities.
So it looks like the original can be translated as "mealy" for both the apples and the potatoes....just like the use of "arenosas" was repeated for both cases.  Probably on purpose.


----------



## Masood

How about *pithy*? I think it can be used to describe the grainy texture of the flesh of pears. Apples, too, I suppose.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, el término usual es 'arenosas' para las dos (papas y manzanas) y definitivamente no tiene connotaciones negativas. Personalmente adoro las manzanas de consistencia arenosa, que parece que se deshacen en la boca (obviamente no estoy hablando de aquellas que ya están sobremaduras y secas).


----------



## Raquelrita

Masood said:


> How about *pithy*? I think it can be used to describe the grainy texture of the flesh of pears. Apples, too, I suppose.



Thanks for helping me, but I have looked fo pithy and it says: juicy, and what I mean is more like crumble, probably crumbled apples?


----------



## gringo-de-la-mancha

Raquelrita,
 I wouldn't use "crumbled apples."  It's just not an adjective that works well with apples.
Do you have more context so we are able to tell if the sentence is spoken with a negative connotation toward the apples and potatoes?
If the person is complaining about them, I would use "mealy" as suggested by cipotarebelde.

EDIT: even if not, "mealy" seems to be the best term here.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Echándole un vistazo a mealy, creo que definitivamente es la mejor opción Raquelrita


----------



## Masood

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Echándole un vistazo a mealy, creo que definitivamente es la mejor opción Raquelrita


I think so. It means that it's dry/powdery.
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/mealy?q=mealy


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Masood said:


> I think so. It means that it's dry/powdery.
> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/mealy?q=mealy



I agree on the second adjective, not on the first one.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, el término usual es 'arenosas' para las dos (papas y manzanas) y definitivamente no tiene connotaciones negativas. Personalmente adoro las manzanas de consistencia arenosa, que parece que se deshacen en la boca (obviamente no estoy hablando de aquellas que ya están sobremaduras y secas).


Lo de "papas arenosas" lo ignoro, pero con las manzanas usamos el mismo adjetivo: arenosas. En lo personal las odio. El antónimo que uso es "crocante", que es como me gustan las manzanas a mí. No tiene que ver con la calidad, ni con la cantidad de jugo, estamos de acuerdo, sino con el tipo de manzana. Y es como dice Lurrezco, refiere a la carne, no a la cáscara. ¿Cuál es el antónimo en inglés de una "crunchy apple"?


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Lo de "papas arenosas" lo ignoro, pero con las manzanas usamos el mismo adjetivo: arenosas. En lo personal las odio. El antónimo que uso es "crocante", que es como me gustan las manzanas a mí. No tiene que ver con la calidad, estamos de acuerdo, sino con el tipo de manzana. Y es como dice Lurrezco, refiere a la carne, no a la cáscara. ¿Cuál es el antónimo en inglés de una "crunchy apple"?



Totally agree with you on this, Adolfo... I think you totally nailed it with this comment.


----------



## gringo-de-la-mancha

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Lo de "papas arenosas" lo ignoro, pero con las manzanas usamos el mismo adjetivo: arenosas. En lo personal las odio. El antónimo que uso es "crocante", que es como me gustan las manzanas a mí. No tiene que ver con la calidad, ni con la cantidad de jugo, estamos de acuerdo, sino con el tipo de manzana. Y es como dice Lurrezco, refiere a la carne, no a la cáscara. *¿Cuál es el antónimo en inglés de una "crunchy apple"?*



El antónimo en inglés de una "crunchy apple" sería un "soft apple."


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

gringo-de-la-mancha said:


> El antónimo en inglés de una "crunchy apple" sería un "soft apple."


Perfecto. 
Saludos


----------



## cipotarebelde

Am I beating a dead horse?  Just to clarify in English.- In the case of apples "mealy" refers to an unpleasant effect that can happen to any apple variety as per the link I posted. The different variety of apples, as has just been point out, might have differences of being crunchy, crisp or soft-- tart, sweet or mellow-- etc. The latter being matters of taste of whether you like soft or crunchy apples-- no one would "like" a mealy apple. So that should help with the translation-- if arenoso is just a matter of texture, which some like and some do not- it wouldn't be mealy, but soft.

In the case of potatoes, starchy is NOT a "bad" potato, just one that has certain properties, a mealy texture- good for baking and often frying, not for boiling. Boiling potatoes are waxy potatoes with little starch. In the category of potatoes, I still don't know what an arenosa papa is-- which I think, was the original question!


----------



## jorgema

cipotarebelde said:


> In the case of potatoes, starchy is NOT a "bad" potato, just one that has certain properties, a mealy texture- good for baking and often frying, not for boiling. Boiling potatoes are waxy potatoes with little starch. In the category of potatoes, I still don't know what an arenosa papa is-- which I think, was the original question!



I think you found the right term, _starchy_, but I think you can also say '_floury_'. Look at this: http://www.suttonelms.org.uk/pot1a.html

Also, in wordreference you can find a previous thread:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1579775. Here you can find 'harinosa' instead of 'arenosa', but both words are usually interchangeable in this case.


----------



## cipotarebelde

jorgema said:


> I think you found the right term, _starchy_, but I think you can also say '_floury_'. Look at this: http://www.suttonelms.org.uk/pot1a.html
> 
> Also, in wordreference you can find a previous thread:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1579775. Here you can find 'harinosa' instead of 'arenosa', but both words are usually interchangeable in this case.


 Gracias.


----------

